# HUGE Beaver!!!!!



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Did you guys see this?? :yikes: It was caught in Kentucky in a MB750-castor mound set.
81# , 46 in long, 39 in around, female.
Tim Cavens timber was the lure.
Saw it on Trapperman. 

Whats the biggest you guys have ever heard of taken in Mich????


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Yup, seen it that is a biggun!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Maybe theres one like that at your "spot" Otter!!!!

By the way... great pics latley , ive really enjoyed them. 

-Bob


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Good thing he had an ATV


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Biggest I have ever taken,was in Minnesota.85 pound female caught in the fall.
If I had taken her in the spring ,would have been close to 100 pounder,as this old gal was having 10 pups a year.
Doesn't matter how big they are---every beaver is a prize.

Tom Olson


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Sprytle,
No I doubt it the one big adult I have taken so far out of that house was only low 50's, which is still big but nothing like that one! I am not sure if there are any left in there or not anymore I have taken 6. Should be another big one left, but who knows for sure. I will find out when I go back. Thanks for the comments


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

That is one very nice furbearer...wow, what a trophy. 

Biggest beaver I've ever caught in Michigan was up here a couple of years ago, a big female weighing 65 pounds on the nose. I've heard of them much larger, tho, some up to 80 or so pounds. They're rare, but they're out there.


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice Beaver!!!!!!!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Holy crap that thing is huge,that thing would knock down trees like a Stihl.TIMBER!!!!


----------

